# Göil



## gadankle

Hola
Es una pregutna un poco tonta, he visto esa palabra, *göil* y no encuentro el significado, ¿es lo mismo que "geil" (guay!) solo que lo han escrito asi porque suena igual?

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## starrynightrhone

> Es una pregutna un poco tonta, he visto esa palabra, *göil* y no encuentro el significado, ¿es lo mismo que "geil" (guay!) solo que lo han escrito asi porque suena igual?


 
No es una pregunta tonta, tampoco sabía que significa. Buscé la palabra en google y el contexto me dijo que de verdad es lo mismo que "geil", sólo pronunciado en dialecto. No sé quién lo pronuncia así (jóvenes en un parte de Alemania?), pero sin contexto no lo entendería....


----------



## Heiner

Hallo,

das Wort *goil *(*göil *wäre eine falsche Schreibweise) wird meistens von Skinheads und Nazis verwendet. Es bedeutet, wie gadankle schon vermutete, *geil*.

Diese besondere Form des Sprachgebrauchs (Verwendung von *oi* statt *eu*) dient innerhalb der Gruppe zur Wiedererkennung (Geheimzeichen). Die Mitglieder dieser Gruppen grüßen sich übrigens auch mit *Oi!

*Ich rate also vom Gebrauch des Wortes dringend ab.

Ein weiteres Beispiel ist: *deutsch* = *doitsch*

Heiner


----------



## starrynightrhone

Das ist gut zu wissen, danke Heiner!


----------



## dec-sev

Heiner said:


> Hallo,
> 
> das Wort *goil *(*göil *wäre eine falsche Schreibweise) wird meistens von Skinheads und Nazis verwendet. Es bedeutet, wie gadankle schon vermutete, *geil*.
> 
> Diese besondere Form des Sprachgebrauchs (Verwendung von *oi* statt *eu*) dient innerhalb der Gruppe zur Wiedererkennung (Geheimzeichen). Die Mitglieder dieser Gruppen grüßen sich übrigens auch mit *Oi!*
> 
> Ich rate also vom Gebrauch des Wortes dringend ab.
> 
> Ein weiteres Beispiel ist: *deutsch* = *doitsch*
> 
> Heiner


 
Laut meines Wörterbuches  hat das Wort "geil" drei Bedeutungen:
1 lüstern
2 ergiebig (Boden zb)
3 als Synoym von üppiges (Wachstum).

Falls ich es richting verstanden habe,  das Wort gans normal ist, wohingegen die Variante _goil _und _göil_ sind besser nicht zu gebrauchen weil sie eine Assoziation mit von dir erwähnter Gruppe auslösen kann. Oder habe ich was mißverstanden?


----------



## starrynightrhone

dec-sev said:


> Laut meines Wörterbuches hat das Wort "geil" drei Bedeutungen:
> 1 lüstern
> 2 ergiebig (Boden zb)
> 3 als Synoym von üppiges (Wachstum).
> 
> Falls ich es richting verstanden habe, ist das Wort ganz normal ist, wohingegen man die Varianten _goil _und _göil_ sind besser nicht zu gebrauchen soll, weil sie eine Assoziation mit der von dir erwähnten Gruppen auslösen kann. Oder habe ich was mißverstanden?


 
Nein, dec-sev, das hast du genau richtig verstanden. Ich wusste das auch nicht.

"Geil" kenne ich nur in zwei Bedeutungen:

1) als Synonym für "super" (ich glaube 80% aller Muttersprachler verwenden es so)
2) lüstern (genau wie dein Wörterbuch sagt)

Als "ergiebig" oder als Synonym für "üppig" kenne ich es nicht (aber vielleicht gibt es regionale Unterschiede). Es ist auf alle Fälle kein schönes Wort und ich mag es nicht, wenn man es verwendet (viele Jugendliche würden mir jetzt widersprechen )


----------



## Heiner

dec-sev said:


> Laut meines Wörterbuches  hat das Wort "geil" drei Bedeutungen:
> 1 lüstern
> 2 ergiebig (Boden zb)
> 3 als Synoym von üppiges (Wachstum).
> 
> Falls ich es richting verstanden habe,  das Wort gans normal ist, wohingegen die Variante _goil _und _göil_ sind besser nicht zu gebrauchen weil sie eine Assoziation mit von dir erwähnter Gruppe auslösen kann. Oder habe ich was mißverstanden?



Du hast es richtig verstanden. Man benutzt das Wort *goil* nicht. Aber auch das Wort *geil* wird in der gepflegten Sprache nicht verwendet. 

*Geil* bedeutete ursprünglich tatsächlich "ergiebig" und/oder "üppig". Man meinte damit den Wuchs von Pflanzen und Tieren. Später gebrauchte man dieses eigentlich seltene Wort dann auch im Zusammenhang mit sexuellen Themen. Heute wird es fast nur noch im Zusammenhang mit Sex verwendet und gilt daher als schmutziges Wort.

Dass die Jugendlichen oder Angehörige der Unterschicht heute alles mögliche *geil* nennen, soll vor allem provozieren.

Es wird in den allermeisten Fällen aber auch falsch benutzt: 

*Heute ist geiles Wetter. = Heute ist schönes Wetter.
Ich habe einen geilen Job. = Ich habe eine gute Arbeit.

*Am besten ist es also, das Wort *geil* nicht zu verwenden. Es gibt immer eine bessere Alternative. 

 Heiner


----------



## Kajjo

starrynightrhone said:


> 1) als Synonym für "super" (ich glaube 80% aller Muttersprachler verwenden es so)
> 2) lüstern (genau wie dein Wörterbuch sagt)


Die Grundbedeutung ist _lüstern_ und die umgangssprachliche Bedeutung _toll_ ist eher ein modernes Phänomen. Viele, insbesondere ältere Deutsche, empfinden _geil_ nach wie vor als nicht akzeptables Wort. In der Jugendsprache ist es allerdings unauffällig und heutzutage normal.



> Als "ergiebig" oder als Synonym für "üppig" kenne ich es nicht (aber vielleicht gibt es regionale Unterschiede).


Die Bedeutung _ergiebig_ kenne ich auch nicht, dagegen ist die Bedeutung _üppig_ durchaus üblich in den festen Wendungen _geiles Wachstum_ und _geiler Trieb_, bezogen auf Pflanzen, die zum Teil Triebe bilden, die anders aussehen und schneller wachsen als normal. Häufig sind diese _geilen Triebe_ tatsächlich im Zusammenhang mit der Blüte zu beobachten. Efeu bildet z.B. viel hellere und schneller wachsende Triebe, die blühen werden, verglichen mit dem dunklen Laub der immergrünen Zweige.

Kajjo


----------



## Acrolect

Heiner said:


> Dass die Jugendlichen oder Angehörige der Unterschicht heute alles mögliche *geil* nennen, soll vor allem provozieren.
> 
> Es wird in den allermeisten Fällen aber auch falsch benutzt:
> 
> *Heute ist geiles Wetter. = Heute ist schönes Wetter.*
> *Ich habe einen geilen Job. = Ich habe eine gute Arbeit.*


 
_Geil_ ist als evaluatives Adjektiv in gewissen Varianten gebräuchlich (also typisch Unterschicht - ein etwas elitäres Konzept übrigens - ist es m.E. nicht) und in anderen nicht. Deine Beispiele sind in Ersteren normal und  in Letzteren unpassend, aber sicher nicht falsch.

Ich denke auch, dass die _geil_-Phase eigentlich in den 1980igern (so zu Zeiten von Spliff...) war und dass heutige Jugendliche das gar nicht mehr soooo häufig verwenden.


----------



## Kajjo

dec-sev said:


> Falls ich es richti<n>g verstanden habe,  das Wort ganz normal ist, wohingegen die Variante _goil _und _göil_ sind besser nicht zu gebrauchen weil sie eine Assoziation mit von dir erwähnter Gruppe auslösen kann. Oder habe ich was mißverstanden?


Der Vollständigkeit halber: Das Wort _goil_ existiert überhaupt nicht. Es ist ein absichtlicher Rechtschreibfehler, um die Gruppenzugehörigkeit auszudrücken.

Das Wort _geil_ kann man im Sinne von _lüstern_ durchaus verwenden, muß sich aber bewußt sein, daß es in diesem Sinne ein sehr ausdrucksstarkes, stark abwertendes Wort ist. Also Vorsicht!

_Der alte Mann war regelrecht geil_. = _Der alte Mann war regelrecht lüstern._

Das Wort _geil_ im Sinne von _toll_ in der Jugendsprache kann man als junger Mensch problemlos unter Jugendlichen verwenden, aber keinesfalls in der Schriftsprache und nicht in gehobener Umgebung. Generell ist die Verwendung von _geil_ in diesem Sinne nicht empfehlenswert, sondern Bestandteil provozierender, einfacher Jugendsprache.

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

Heiner said:


> Heute ist geiles Wetter. = Heute ist schönes Wetter.
> Ich habe einen geilen Job. = Ich habe eine gute Arbeit.


_"Heute ist schönes Wetter" _ist meines Erachtens schlechtes Deutsch. Standardsprachlich heißt es normalerweise:

_Heute haben wir schönes Wetter.
Heute ist das Wetter schön.
_


> Am besten ist es also, das Wort geil nicht zu verwenden. Es gibt immer eine bessere Alternative.


 
Richtig!

Kajjo


----------



## gadankle

Sehr Hilfreich die Erklärunge, vielen Dank!

Das war eine Unterhaltung zwischen Jugendlichen, häufig höre ich "geil", als prima oder spitze! Ich werde versuchen aber anderes Wort benutzen, wenn ich kann.


----------



## Arrius

Ich hatte bereits gehört, wie laut *Heiner* diese dummen Kerle _oi _und _eu _austauschen, aber finde es erstaunlich, daß sie sich mit _Oi ! _grüßen: wissen sie etwa nicht, daß man _Oy, Oy!_ sagt, wenn man sich auf jiddisch beklagt?


----------



## Heiner

Arrius said:


> Ich hatte bereits gehört, wie laut *Heiner* diese dummen Kerle _oi _und _eu _austauschen, aber finde es erstaunlich, daß sie sich mit _Oi ! _grüßen: wissen sie etwa nicht, daß man _Oy, Oy!_ sagt, wenn man sich auf jiddisch beklagt?



*Oi!* stammt ursprünglich aus der englischen Skinheadszene und heißt so viel wie "Hallo".


----------



## elroy

Wie soll denn _goil_ ausgesprochen werden?

Oder gibt es keinen Unterschied in der Aussprache zwischen den beiden Wörtern?


----------



## Arrius

Heiner said:


> *Oi!* stammt ursprünglich aus der englischen Skinheadszene und heißt so viel wie "Hallo".


Dann sind meine Skinhead-Landsleute noch blöder als ihre deutschen Gleichgesinnten, denn der alte Londoner Ausruf "*Oy*!" stammt auch aus dem Jiddischen so wie manch anderes Wort im Cockney so wie *gelt *(_Geld_) und "_I'm in dead_ *stuck*" (kurzes U so wie in deutsch), das "Ich sitze in der Patsche" heißt. Übrigens ist *Oy!* im Cockney gar kein freundlicher Gruß, sondern ein Schrei des Zorns, den man ganz laut von sich gibt, wenn man etwas einzuwenden hat: "*Oy* _you, keep them there mitts orf my missis_!" (He du. halt mal die Pfoten von meiner Alten fern!). Der übliche Gruß im Cockney ist "_Wotcher!_" von "_What ch_eer?" abgeleitet. d.h. _Wie geht's_?


----------



## jester.

elroy said:


> Wie soll denn _goil_ ausgesprochen werden?
> 
> Oder gibt es keinen Unterschied in der Aussprache zwischen den beiden Wörtern?



Ich glaube so, wie man "geul" aussprechen würde.


----------

